# OPK strikes again! Too early?



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Did an OPK (I know I know I am naughty), but its come up as positive!  cd9/30 !  I ov'ed last month cd14. I feel like af is starting up so thats usually a sign of ov kicking in for me but is cd9 too early ?  What do you think girls?  Are my hormones just a bit all over the place do you reckon and it isn't ov starting?!


----------



## Lucy_loud (Dec 28, 2005)

If it's positive it's positive!  Fingers & Toes crossed for you.
Lucy


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Its not too early, I've ov'd CD9/10 before. And if you've upped your dose this cycle then things could be working harder. Start getting jiggy missy!!

xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Just worried it wont be a true positive cause of PCO and clomid! I will get jiggy but dont want to get hopes up!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Notice........keep  , get jiggy, be  

Thats an order!!
xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Yes ma'am Kerry


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

its not too early hun, especially as they can pick up the surge 2 days before ov which would be CD11, go for it and just keep going in case having BMS every few days.  good luck


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

woo hoo get jiggy missy   I am on CD 11 today and EWCM started CD9 and ov pains and some spotting today so reckon my OPK surge is just around the corner.....which is early for me as I ov'd CD22 last month!!!  BMS started yesterday and we are only doing every other day as DH had another bad SA


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pos=0

check this out


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

hee hee you muppet!!!!
talk tomorrow hunnyXXXX


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)




----------

